# true 88" giant was caught on a jig



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations, Brian who fought fish, Capt Mark and Canyon Runner crew to released 88" giant on a jig today.
The fighting time was 3 1/2 hours.
They were using Penn Bluewater Guide Jigging Rod (coming to the market in 2011) and a Penn International 16VSX 

Amazingly the Braid purple/glow mackerel jig was connected directly to the main JB Hollow line without leader line and the fish was fought by Brian, who didn't bring any jigging tackles and used boat's jigging setup. 
Brian used boat's Penn Bluewater Guide Jigging Rod (coming to the market in 2011) and a Penn International 16VSX. 
I heard Brian attended my tuna jigging seminar at Atlantic City, NJ this winter.
They used nail knot to connect the line and the jig.
Great achievment. It could be the biggest bluefin caught on a jig ever.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

What..no pic's?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Just read on 360, that's a monster......


----------

